

How Universities Fail Women Inventors, Confirm Gender Bias - Geekette
http://www.women2.org/how-universities-fail-women-inventors-confirm-gender-bias/

======
Geekette
What's particularly interesting is the fact that based on two identical sets
of invention docs (but one tagged with female names and pictures and the other
with male equivalents), both male and female technology licensing officers
were "more likely to report that they would dissuade the female inventor from
starting a company".

